# Test-induced insanity



## hairpin (Oct 23, 2008)

Too much studying puts strange ideas into my head. I'm prepping for California SEIII exam on Saturday. I've taken it 2x already. I really want to pass this time and have studied whereas before I didn't really study so much. My list of excuses is long.

ANYWAYS...

I think this SE exam is like my Moby Dick. I've nicknamed my calculator QueeQueg. I also have visions of flashing my calculator at the test when I show up at 7 AM and spouting "Say hello to my little friend". Pow pow pow pow pow....

I think I need counseling.... maybe just a stiff drink after the test is over.


----------



## hairpin (Oct 27, 2008)

It's somewhat pathetic that I am replying to my own post. But...

I think I might have passed!

I only have to wait 13 weeks now to find out my score. I will cry if I am within 15% of passing again...

Hope lots of engineers pass this time!


----------



## Casey (Oct 27, 2008)

hairpin said:


> It's somewhat pathetic that I am replying to my own post.


Nothing wrong with it at all. I think it adds to your claim of insanity.


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 27, 2008)

hairpin said:


> Too much studying puts strange ideas into my head. I'm prepping for California SEIII exam on Saturday. I've taken it 2x already. I really want to pass this time and have studied whereas before I didn't really study so much. My list of excuses is long.
> ANYWAYS...
> 
> I think this SE exam is like my Moby Dick. I've nicknamed my calculator QueeQueg. I also have visions of flashing my calculator at the test when I show up at 7 AM and spouting "*Say hello to my little friend*". Pow pow pow pow pow....
> ...


Maybe some _coke_. . .?


----------



## cement (Oct 27, 2008)

hairpin said:


> I also have visions of flashing my calculator at the test when I show up at 7 AM and spouting "Say hello to my little friend".


now that's funny!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 28, 2008)

So, does this mean you have actually read Moby Dick? That's the bigger insanity, I think.


----------



## hairpin (Oct 28, 2008)

Jennifer said:


> So, does this mean you have actually read Moby Dick? That's the bigger insanity, I think.


Aw c'mon Moby Dick isn't that bad.  Hehe... Now trying to read Crime and Punishment on my own or the Count of Monte Cristo (in French even) was a serious mistake.


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 28, 2008)

hairpin said:


> Aw c'mon Moby Dick isn't that bad.  Hehe... Now trying to read Crime and Punishment on my own or the Count of Monte Cristo (in French even) was a serious mistake.


I'd choose reading a book in french over having to read some of those books from High School english class....I did read Crime and punishment but not Moby dick.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 28, 2008)

I attempted Moby all summer before junior year. Its the only book for school I didn't finish...and I don't think anyone else did, either. No crime and punishment, I don't think...although I've been out of high school over 10 years now, so the memory might be a little fuzzy.


----------

